
Ask HN:Economics Classics? - ekm2
What  are the most important economics books one must read?Obviously Piketty&#x27;s work makes the list.What else?
======
massappeal
I feel like Wealth of Nations probably tops Piketty's Capital in the Twenty
First Century, as does On the Principles of Political Economy and Taxation by
David Ricardo, The Theory of the Leisure Class: An Economic Study of
Institutions by Thorstein Veblin, The Road to Serfdom, Individualism and
Economic Order by F.A. Hayek, Human Action by Ludwig von Mises.

------
pskotarczak
Definitely You should read "The general theory of employment, interest and
money" by John Maynard Keynes. And from the other side of the economic
spectrum try: "Free to choose" by Milton Friedman. Probably, you should also
pick: "This time is different" by Ken Rogoff and Carmen Reinhart.

------
throwaway344
Wealth of Nations is old, all the way back from 1776, but many of its simple
points on the nature of capitalism still ring true today. It predates the
math-ification of economics, so it remains reasonably accessible to the lay-
man (if I can read it, you definitely can)

------
arstarst1
Progress and Poverty by Henry George

------
eduardordm
GUNTHER, Max; The Zurich Axioms

